# Paretroplus menarambo / Pinstripe Damba



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's a pic I took two days ago of one of my favorite Madagascan cichlids, Paretroplus menarambo. Shortly after the pics taken, they spawned.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Congrats on the spawn.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

From the Cichlid Profiles:

_Paretroplus menarambo is extinct in the wild._

Very nice notho2000....beautiful fish and obviously a great endeavor on yours and their part =D>


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> Congrats on the spawn.


Thanks. I'm hoping that I'll get a successful hatch



cichlid-gal said:


> From the Cichlid Profiles:
> i]Paretroplus menarambo is extinct in the wild.[/i]
> Very nice notho2000....beautiful fish and obviously a great endeavor on yours and their part =D>


Thank you. I appreciate your comment.


----------

